
2k drones light up night sky in Shanghai to welcome new year - tartoran
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh3-Mvrp1Lc
======
lvturner
I -used- to love fireworks, but over the years it dawned on me the huge
negative impacts that they have have (pollution, terrifying wildlife and pets,
etc) and I'm _now_ unable to see them as much other than an extravagant,
arrogant, complete waste.

While I'm aware that there are a lot of eco-costs involved in building drones,
it's nice to see alternatives to fireworks - that are at the very least are
reusable.

~~~
tartoran
I was thinking the same thing as well. It’s very interesting that fireworks
originated in china and in a way it’s now full circle

------
todotask
Singapore has 500 drones too!
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpB3SEZ2Rk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmpB3SEZ2Rk)

~~~
rytill
Does anyone know what kind of tech is used for this and the original content?

All radio frequency communication?

What drones are used?

How do the drones learn about one another's position mid-flight?

Looks like Intel has an offering from $150k to $350k+:
[https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/technology-
innovatio...](https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/technology-
innovation/aerial-technology-light-show.html)

------
orev
There are many reports coming out that this was faked. People who were there
posting videos of waiting for the show, and then nothing happening. I believe
it as some of the animations look a bit too fast or precise to be done by real
drones.

~~~
DarthGhandi
> many reports

The only thing I can find is a Reddit post saying it's fake. Got something
substantial instead?

Given the Chinese previously broke the record 2 years ago with 1300 and Intel
broke it again just recently with over 2000 why exactly do you think it's
fake?

[https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/commercial/2018/5/...](https://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/news/commercial/2018/5/video-
dazzling-display-over-chinese-city-as-more-than-1-300-drones-take-to-
the-s-524413)

~~~
lakisy

       They admitted it that it was fake. 

[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
china-50979557](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-50979557)

------
robomartin
I thought about doing this about ten years ago when our town decided to
discontinue fireworks shows due to fire risk. At the time it would have been
too expensive to attempt. It’s really neat to finally see this happen.

------
datashow
Maybe I am the only one feeling this way? These drone shows are just silly
elementary level computer visual arts with a huge size.

Fireworks are visually way way better than these, and more creative, more
exciting and holiday-ish.

~~~
rytill
There's definitely something to it existing at scale, in the real world, but I
mostly agree.

I'd be interested to see what visuals can happen if the drones had additional
props, like fog and directable light beams.

------
n_t
I wonder if sound from these 2k drones was deafening.

~~~
tartoran
Curious too. If they’re nearby maybe so but high up in the air they may not be
too loud.

